# splatter maple pot



## mark (Apr 11, 2014)

@tocws2002 this was from the batch you sent me ... character in the wood is amazing can't wait to get some truly oil on it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Brad Va (Apr 11, 2014)

What happened to the soundboard pedestal?


----------



## mark (Apr 11, 2014)

Its there just the way the pic was taken


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 12, 2014)

Sure would like to see the other side of the call!!

Looks nice, Mark


----------



## mark (Apr 12, 2014)

@dbroswoods here is a pic before final sanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 13, 2014)

Mark,

That's going to look great once you put a finish on it, nice work.

-jason


----------

